# Logic Pro crashes with new Opus Orchestrator



## Swahman (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm running new everything - everything is updated
M1 - BigSur - 16 Gb Ram - etc . . . latest Logic Pro version - controller MODX

I installed new Player6 and new Installer -etc
When I open Opus Orchestrator - Logic Pro crashes.

It only happens with the Opus Orchestrator.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 26, 2021)

Swahman said:


> M1 - BigSur


I will be one or the other... but just a guess probably the M1. 
I don't think OPUS is build for ARM architecture yet, probably running under rosetta which might be the cause of your crash. 

Is Logic running under Rosetta or natively?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm on Big Sure, no issues here.

I agree it's probably M1. Going to take a while for developers to catch up.


----------



## rnb_2 (Apr 26, 2021)

Confirmed that Logic doesn't like running Orchestrator if run in M1 native mode, but it seems to work fine if you run Logic in Rosetta mode (right-click on the Logic icon > Get Info > check "Open using Rosetta").


----------



## Swahman (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I figured it out.
My controller is the Yamaha MODX 8, there is an updated driver for the M1 , dated 04-21-2021.

the issue was with the Audio of the MODX - this driver update fixed the issue with EW Opus Orchestrator.

Fixed!!!!


----------

